# Velocity Red Mazda RX8



## GPS (Jul 1, 2008)

Good afternoon fellas :wave:

Didn't intend on taking any pics of this, hence why there aren't any before or during pics. But I found my camera in the boot so though 'Why not?'

Products used were:

Wheels cleaned with Very Cherry
Tyres and trim dressed with Valet Pro tyre dressing (love this stuff :thumb
Washed with Chem Guys Maxi Suds, then dried with Supernatural towel
Clayed with Supernatural clay and Dodo Born Slippy
Polished by hand with Sonus SFX2
Waxed with Swissvax Onyx
Exhaust with Megs NXT Metal Polish
Finally a final going over with Zaino Z8

Apologies for my lack of photography skills :lol:

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

:thumb: Looks very clean


----------



## patonbmw (Nov 23, 2008)

Love it

Looks so much better without the front number plate, a 3/4 size bottom mounted is a good compromise that I had

Really miss mine..........but don't miss the fuel consumption


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

looks fantastic


----------



## GPS (Jul 1, 2008)

patonbmw said:


> Love it
> 
> Looks so much better without the front number plate, a 3/4 size bottom mounted is a good compromise that I had
> 
> Really miss mine..........but don't miss the fuel consumption


Tell me about it mate, £60 to do 200miles :wall:

Still, they are 200 very enjoyable miles :driver:


----------



## veb (Mar 13, 2006)

Lovely example, lovely gloss on the bonnet:thumb:


----------



## GPS (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words guys :thumb:


----------



## RobRX8 (Feb 14, 2010)

very nice indeed


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

That looks great, nice work!


----------



## GPS (Jul 1, 2008)

RobRX8 said:


> very nice indeed


Cheers mate, I'm guessing you've got one judging by your name 

Any pics?


----------



## ash39 (May 24, 2010)

Looks great to say it was polished by hand. I take it it's been machine polished before though?

That tyre dressing looks impressive, mind me asking how much and where from?


----------



## GPS (Jul 1, 2008)

ash39 said:


> Looks great to say it was polished by hand. I take it it's been machine polished before though?
> 
> That tyre dressing looks impressive, mind me asking how much and where from?


Cheers for the comments

Don't think it's been machined mate, not that I'm aware of anyway. I've only owned it since just before Xmas, and the state of the paint when I bought it suggested it hadn't.

The dressing is excellent IMHO. I believe it was around £7 for a 500ml bottle, but a very little goes a long way. I find one light coating of a Megs tyre dressing applicator does all four tyres.

I bought it from my local detailing place in the North East, but I'm sure one of the traders on here will stock it.

:thumb:


----------



## Antalyalogy (Aug 29, 2009)

What a shine...Perfect...


----------



## Andy_RX8 (Jun 6, 2008)

Look good mate.

Wheels look in good nick which is a shocker on the rx8's!


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

very nice , same colour as mine 

fuel is terrible tho isnt it !! i get the same 200 miles for 60 quid and thats not exactly 
nailing it everywhere !!

seriously thinking of selling mine soon and getting a 350z , i miss the torque of previous cars !

love the rex's handling tho and really well equiped , just wish it had another 50 bhp


----------



## GPS (Jul 1, 2008)

Andy_RX8 said:


> Look good mate.
> 
> Wheels look in good nick which is a shocker on the rx8's!


The wheels do need a refurb to be honest mate, it's on my list of to-do's :thumb:


----------



## GPS (Jul 1, 2008)

cleancar said:


> very nice , same colour as mine
> 
> fuel is terrible tho isnt it !! i get the same 200 miles for 60 quid and thats not exactly
> nailing it everywhere !!
> ...


The fuel is shocking really, but I knew about it before I bought it so can't really grumble.

To be honest I don't have loads to compare it with, I've only been driving 2.5 years and it's only my second car. My first car was a 1.9tdi so it had loads more torque than the RX8, but I love wringing the neck of this thing. Surely that's what driving is about  :driver:


----------



## dexter (Jun 11, 2007)

cleancar said:


> very nice , same colour as mine
> 
> fuel is terrible tho isnt it !! i get the same 200 miles for 60 quid and thats not exactly
> nailing it everywhere !!
> ...


Exactly how I felt when I had my PZ version mate; loved the handling, quickly grew to hate the engine and fuel consumption.
Again, my own fault for buying it as I knew about the fuel, but it was even more thirsty than the Scooby STi that I had just come from !!
Shame really, fantastic handling and balance, and the looks and interior were beautiful............but as you say, about 50bhp short ! 

To get back on topic though: OP; your car is beautiful mate, and a credit to you !! :thumb:


----------



## andythilo (Mar 20, 2007)

We've just bought a RX8 in winning blue. Yes the fuel consumption is crap, but hey, you didn't buy it for economy?!?!


----------



## GPS (Jul 1, 2008)

dexter said:


> Exactly how I felt when I had my PZ version mate; loved the handling, quickly grew to hate the engine and fuel consumption.
> Again, my own fault for buying it as I knew about the fuel, but it was even more thirsty than the Scooby STi that I had just come from !!
> Shame really, fantastic handling and balance, and the looks and interior were beautiful............but as you say, about 50bhp short !
> 
> To get back on topic though: OP; your car is beautiful mate, and a credit to you !! :thumb:


Cheers for the comments mate, much appreciated :thumb:


----------



## RobRX8 (Feb 14, 2010)

fuel consumption doesn't bother me, but I agree that the lack of outright power does annoy me sometimes, especially given the recent running costs (premix, sorting out a custom made starter motor, leads, coils, brakes as well as the petrol lol). Will change it after summer, but I know that the next one won't be as good to look at!


----------



## johnsastra16v (Oct 7, 2007)

ive got a velocity red RX8 too guys. theres no denying that the cars are gorgeous. as is the one youve detailed. stunning!

but the power/to fuel consumption ratio is just silly. which is why mine is now forsale


----------



## Andy_RX8 (Jun 6, 2008)

GPS said:


> The wheels do need a refurb to be honest mate, it's on my list of to-do's :thumb:


I know the feeling.

Mine is just coming up on 3 years old and the wheels were a state.

Took it back to Mazda and got brand spankers under warrenty.

Lucked in there!


----------



## GPS (Jul 1, 2008)

Love your RX8 Rob, looks immaculate.

Just thought I'd post another quick pic, not very good on photoshop but decided to try and make a wallpaper for my laptop :thumb:










And one I did of my last car


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Looks great there mate


----------



## Brad Vts (Apr 28, 2009)

looks well who is that goon on the 1st pic in the background haha


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Andy_RX8 said:


> Wheels look in good nick which is a shocker on the rx8's!


Agree there mate...........:thumb:

Nice finish achieved there and I also like the fact that the front number plate isn't on there, assume you just clip it off for the pics?


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

Looks really good


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

My wheels are only 18 months old and the finnish is already peeling off.
I have mine up for sale for £6k, if it doesnt go for that im going to sort the power/fuel consumption ratio out and get a turbo fitted for 340bhp.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

The bulbs aren't matching though  bluish/white on the drivers side and yellowish on the passenger


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

robj20 said:


> My wheels are only 18 months old and the finnish is already peeling off.
> I have mine up for sale for £6, if it doesnt go for that im going to sort the power/fuel consumption ratio out and get a turbo fitted for 340bhp.


I'll have it for £6!


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

LOL, sorted it now. Iv been test driving loads of cars though and for the same money you just cant get the same sort of luxary, quality and speed, so that alone ofsets the petrol.


----------

